# Bras articulé pour IMAC intel 20" de 2007 (emc 2133) ?



## wxyz (3 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à Tous! 

J'ai un imac intel 20" de 2007 (emc 2133), qui prend de la place sur mon bureau. Mon bureau fait 155 x 90 cm. 
Mon but est de dégager un max le bureau pour pouvoir travailler tout en me servant de l'imac. 
Pour ça, j'ai pensé à un bras articulé et pour les connexions passer au sans fil. 

Sauf que pour ma version d'imac, il n'y a pas de solution de bras articulé 

Donc je voulais savoir si vous aviez entendu parlé d'une solution?

Merci!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2013)

à ma connaissance, ça n'existe pas, il existe des solutions de fixations murales, mais fixes, pour certains iMac, mais "bras articulé", vu le poids à soutenir, ça reviendrait aussi cher que la machine, voire plus, je pense !


----------



## wxyz (4 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> à ma connaissance, ça n'existe pas, il existe des solutions de fixations murales, mais fixes, pour certains iMac, mais "bras articulé", vu le poids à soutenir, ça reviendrait aussi cher que la machine, voire plus, je pense !



Les bras Ergotron LX supporte des Ecrans Cintiq de 10,2 kg. Donc l'imac 2007 de 20" de 9,1 kg, ça doit le faire.

Le problème viens de ma version d'imac qui n'a pas été conçu pour ça. Contrairement aux modèles suivant. 

http://www.ergotron.com/tabid/65/PRDID/351/language/fr-FR/default.aspx

Fais ch***!


----------



## macomaniac (4 Juillet 2013)

Salut *wxyz*.

Dommage si tu ne peux pas fixer ton _iMac_ à la plaque du bras Ergotron prévue pour les écrans.

Sinon, je te confirme l'excellence du produit. Ils ont résolu à leur façon le problème de la quadrature du cercle : la _flexibilité_ dans la _rigidité_. J'en parle en connaissance de cause, car j'utilise en permanence le bras articulé Ergotron pivotant autour d'une colonne verticale dont le socle pince le bord du plateau de mon bureau. Au lieu d'avoir un écran vertical, j'ai un _MacBook Pro_ dont la partie clavier repose sur un plateau inclinable de la position horizontale à une position inclinée à 45°. Deux équerres de retenue et des patins caoutchoutés empêchent le Mac de glisser et de s'échapper.

En position 'travail', je fais descendre le plateau supportant le Mac à toucher le plateau de mon Bureau. La partie clavier affecte alors l'inclinaison ascendante des anciennes machines à écrire (car le système de fixation du plateau supportant l'ordinateur au bras impose cette déclivité minimale de 20° en position d'atterrissage sur un plateau horizontal ; en position 'en vol', l'horizontalité parfaite est réalisable si désirée). L'essayer - c'est l'adopter. On se rend compte à quel point il y a une ergonomie à utiliser un clavier 'remontant' : les touches ne sont pas aperçues en 'ligne de fuite' mais leur plan total est vu quasi 'de face', ce qui est d'un confort visuel étonnant. Sans compter que frapper 'en pente' implique naturellement un appui plus franc du talon des paumes sur les plans de sustentation, et par suite une dextérité aérienne du doigté très supérieure à la frappe 'à l'horizontale'. C'est simple : si j'ai à utiliser un portable horizontal, j'ai l'impression qu'il *descend*, littéralement, et je suis mal à l'aise, visuellement et dactylographiquement.

En position 'loisir', je fais pivoter le bras 'Ergotron' de 180° autour de l'axe de la colonne, et, assis dans mon fauteuil club de l'autre côté de mon bureau, je descends le Mac suspendu en l'air jusqu'au bon niveau. Dans cette position, il est ouvert en l'air littéralement comme une _Palourde_, le clavier incliné vers le bas à 45°, l'écran lui vertical. La fermeté de l'assiette est étonnante, puisque je suis en train de frapper tranquillement ce post dans cette position, assis dans mon 'club', le Mac en l'air, le talon de mes paumes reposant sur les espaces de sustentation, le clavier entièrement visible quasi 'frontalement'. Si je veux me lever, je fais tourner le bras de côté et l'ensemble dégage fluidement. 

En ce qui concerne un _iMac_, no problemo, un tel bras, que ce soit à fixation murale ou fixation de bureau colonne (comme le mien) embarque 10 kg comme une fleur. J'ai installé à mon père une TV écran plat (mais pas si légère que ça) sur un pareil bras 'Ergotron' à fixation murale et la charge ne pose aucun problème. 

Maintenant, si tu as un _iMac_ classique, dont l'écran, à la partie arrière, prend dans un encoche horizontale assez large (10 cm) l'insert de la lame quasi-verticale du piédestal qui porte en équerre sur le plan d'un bureau, un bricolage assez simple pourrait te permettre de parvenir à tes fins. Pour cela, il faut sacrifier le piédestal, dont la lame quasi verticale entre l'insert qui rentre dans l'encoche de l'écran et le retour équerre du piédestal affecte une forme légèrement trapézoïdale de 10 cm large en haut à 15 cm de large en bas  pour 30 cm de hauteur (avec un trou central pour le fil). Il faudrait re-scier cette lame, sachant que le carré de fixation en acier au bout d'un bras 'Ergotron' fait hors tout 9 cm x 9 cm, et que les quatre trous de vissage sont écartés entre eux exactement de 7,5 cm au carré. Il y a donc largement la place dans la lame alu de support de l'_iMac_ de couper, afin de ne conserver de la lame sous l'insert qu'une plaque carrée de 10 cm x 10 cm, et de faire à la perceuse 4 trous dans l'alu exactement en rapport avec les perforations du carré de fixation du bras 'Ergotron'. Exactement à 7,5 cm les unes des autres 'au carré' (et pas en diagonale). Cela fait, tu boulonnes le carré d'acier du bras 'Ergotron' au carré fraîchement retaillé de la lame de sustentation de l'_iMac_ avec boulons et écrous _ad hoc_ et tu n'as plus qu'a suspendre ton _iMac_ par son encoche arrière à l'insert prolongeant la lame alu recoupée au carré de ton nouveau système. Et ton _iMac_ est prêt à se balader en l'air, de droite à gauche, d'avant en arrière et de haut en bas, sans exclure quelques variations de verticalité possibles quoique plus réduites qu'avec un écran vissé et pas simplement encoché. 

[Des gorges avec caches permettent de faire passer des fils le long des segments articulés du bras 'Ergotron', jusqu'au bas de la colonne de fixation. Ainsi, il sont à la fois visuellement dissimulés et solidarisés des mouvements du bras. Je me suis même fixé le bras et le réflecteur d'une lampe de bureau en haut de la colonne, le bras 'Ergotron' pivotant de son côté dans sa partie basse sur l'assise d'une bague d'acier réglable en hauteur - le tout dans un style '_SteamPunk_' cohérent. Ainsi, le plateau de mon bureau réalise mon exigence fondamentale : d'être *absolument vide*, au démarrage et au quittage : ni documents, ni instruments  ]

À toi  de voir si le bricolage suggéré t'irait (niveau bricolage : 0,5 sur une échelle de 1 à 100)...


----------



## wxyz (7 Juillet 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> Maintenant, si tu as un _iMac_ classique, dont l'écran, à la partie arrière, prend dans un encoche horizontale assez large (10 cm) l'insert de la lame quasi-verticale du piédestal qui porte en équerre sur le plan d'un bureau, un bricolage assez simple pourrait te permettre de parvenir à tes fins. Pour cela, il faut sacrifier le piédestal, dont la lame quasi verticale entre l'insert qui rentre dans l'encoche de l'écran et le retour équerre du piédestal affecte une forme légèrement trapézoïdale de 10 cm large en haut à 15 cm de large en bas  pour 30 cm de hauteur (avec un trou central pour le fil). Il faudrait re-scier cette lame, sachant que le carré de fixation en acier au bout d'un bras 'Ergotron' fait hors tout 9 cm x 9 cm, et que les quatre trous de vissage sont écartés entre eux exactement de 7,5 cm au carré. Il y a donc largement la place dans la lame alu de support de l'_iMac_ de couper, afin de ne conserver de la lame sous l'insert qu'une plaque carrée de 10 cm x 10 cm, et de faire à la perceuse 4 trous dans l'alu exactement en rapport avec les perforations du carré de fixation du bras 'Ergotron'. Exactement à 7,5 cm les unes des autres 'au carré' (et pas en diagonale). Cela fait, tu boulonnes le carré d'acier du bras 'Ergotron' au carré fraîchement retaillé de la lame de sustentation de l'_iMac_ avec boulons et écrous _ad hoc_ et tu n'as plus qu'a suspendre ton _iMac_ par son encoche arrière à l'insert prolongeant la lame alu recoupée au carré de ton nouveau système. Et ton _iMac_ est prêt à se balader en l'air, de droite à gauche, d'avant en arrière et de haut en bas, sans exclure quelques variations de verticalité possibles quoique plus réduites qu'avec un écran vissé et pas simplement encoché.
> 
> [Des gorges avec caches permettent de faire passer des fils le long des segments articulés du bras 'Ergotron', jusqu'au bas de la colonne de fixation. Ainsi, il sont à la fois visuellement dissimulés et solidarisés des mouvements du bras. Je me suis même fixé le bras et le réflecteur d'une lampe de bureau en haut de la colonne, le bras 'Ergotron' pivotant de son côté dans sa partie basse sur l'assise d'une bague d'acier réglable en hauteur - le tout dans un style '_SteamPunk_' cohérent. Ainsi, le plateau de mon bureau réalise mon exigence fondamentale : d'être *absolument vide*, au démarrage et au quittage : ni documents, ni instruments  ]
> 
> À toi  de voir si le bricolage suggéré t'irait (niveau bricolage : 0,5 sur une échelle de 1 à 100)...



Salut Macomaniac ! 

Merci beaucoup pour ton témoignage!  

Oui je suis prêts à faire du bricolage plutôt que d'acheter un nouveau imac, ou mac, juste pour cette histoire de bras!

J'ai regarder sur le site ifixit pour voir si, il était possible de retirer le pied mais dans ma version d'imac, j'ai rien trouvé. 

J'essaye de bien comprendre ton explication et je t'en remercie mais pourrais tu me faire un dessin détaillé de comment faire cette fixation de l'imac au pied Ergotron LX? 

Tu me rendrais un grand service! 

Je vais essayer de trouver quelqu'un qui peut me couper le pied, mais avant ça j'ai besoin d'un croquis précis. 

Je voudrais avoir ça : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2Q53ZJ3RiE
Mais j'ai pas le bon modèle d'imac (le pied ne s'enlève pas) 
Surtout le bloc avec les port USB au pied du bras articulé, c'est le Top! 
J'en aurais besoin pour branché de temps en temps une tablette graphique! 

En tout ca je suis content pour toi que le bras marche pour toi! c'est un bon produit! 

En attente de ton retour!!


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2013)

Salut *wxyz*.

J'ai démonté le plateau de sustentation de mon _MacBook Pro_ fixé à la tête de fixation du bras articulé Ergotron, et j'ai utilisé mon vieil _iMac_ comme patron. Effectivement, l'insert de la lame alu du pied arrière n'est pas déboîtable de son encoche sans démontage. Mais à l'usage, c'est totalement inutile. Il suffit de coucher l'_iMac_ face écran sur un plan de travail (à condition bien sûr de veiller à la protection. Un perfectionniste s'assurerait que seules les bordures de l'écran portent sur des tasseaux - par exemple - en guise de supports empêchant toute pression et tout contact sur l'écran). 

Bien, petit tuto en photos à présent :




Pour les photos, l'_iMac_ est sur son support naturel. J'ai sorti le bras articulé Ergotron  de sa rotule de sustentation au bras 'dormant' (lequel pivote autour de la colonne verticale de fixation). La tête de fixation au bout de ce bras Ergotron s'inscrit dans un carré de 9 cm x 9 cm. Les trous de fixation exactement aux 4 points angulaires d'un carré de 7,5 cm x 7,5 cm. Tu vois qu'il y  a largement la place dans ce que j'ai appelé la 'partie utile' de la lame alu du pied de l'_iMac_ entre le niveau 'charnière' et le trou central de passage de fils.




Voilà une meilleure vue de la tête de fixation, dédiée aux écrans à suspendre. C'est une plaque d'acier bien costaud. Les trous de passage des boulons de fixation n'ont pas un diamètre très important, mais sont tout ce qu'il y a de standard.




J'ai pris la poto en postion verticale. Dans les faits, il est plus commode de démarquer le patron de la tête de fixation Ergotron sur la partie utile de la lame du pied de l'_iMac_, l'_iMac_ en position couchée comme dit plus haut. Être précis pour le pointage des emplacemements de trous de fixation sur la lame de l'_iMac_, pour ne pas avoir de surprises ensuite au boulonnage.




Voilà ce que tu obtiens. Le contour de la tête, c'est pour être bien certain qu'elle sera centrée et qu'il y a de la marge côté charnière supérieure, et côté trou inférieur. La ligne de future coupe, tu la traces à la règle avec un marqueur toujours, bien horizontale (pour l'esthétique) et au ras du trou (pour garder de la marge dans la partie utile).

Comme tu sais, l'alu ça ne résiste pas. Je te conseille avec une pointe à béton et un petit marteau, bien au centre de chaque marque pour les trous de fixation, de donner un petit coup, afin de pouvoir fixer la pointe de la mèche avant le lancement du moteur (que la mèche ne se balade pas en ripant sur l'alu). Bon eh bien! avec une perceuse et la mèche à fer _ad hoc_, tu perces tes 4 trous, c'est pas malin. Prend un diamètre un peu supérieur à celui des trous de la tête Ergotron, si tu ne veux pas avoir de problèmes de boulons pas en correspondance. Passe un coup de lime à fer fine pour ôter les bavures.

Pour la coupe du pied, tu peux si tu es inquiet du résultat la différer, le temps de boulonner provisoirement l'_iMac_ à la tête Ergotron, réemboîter le bras articulé  Ergotron sur la rotule du bras dormant, et tester si ça le fait. Si oui, action coupe! Tu prends une bête scie à métaux, et tu scies en suivant bien ta ligne de coupe. Avec ta lime à fer, lime les arêtes de la section de coupe, pour leur ôter leur tranchant par un chanfrein ou un arrondi.

Les boulons : tu achètes ceux qui vont bien dans un grande surface bricolage, si tu n'as pas un atelier tout monté chez toi 

Je te laisse le soin des réglages perso, position de la colonne notamment (attention! ton bureau doit impérativement avoir un rebord de plateau débordant de 10 cm et d'une épaisseur de 3 cm pour la solidité. Si moins, genre 2 cm, utiliser une cale à la partie inférieure). 

[P.S. : Tu connais l'histoire du gars qui s'achète un bras Ergotron, puis qui change son _iMac_ afin de pouvoir le fixer sans bricolage, puis qui change son Bureau afin de pouvoir fixer la colonne à un rebord conséquent, mais qui doit changer de pièce pour loger le nouveau Bureau, donc qui achète une maison pour avoir une pièce de travail assez grande? C'est ce qu'on appelle l'_Effet_Papillon_ à échelle mesurable ]


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *wxyz*.
> 
> J'ai démonté le plateau de sustentation de mon _MacBook Pro_



 Ça fait déjà une bonne heure que j'examine mon MacBook Pro sous toutes les coutures (nan ! C'est juste une façon de parler), je n'arrive toujours pas à trouver où est son plateau de sustentation (faut dire que jusqu'ici, j'ignorais qu'il en eut un) 

:rateau:


----------



## macomaniac (7 Juillet 2013)

Rhâââ - l'_ôtre_, faut tout lui expliquer... 

Version *cantine* (y'a pas besoin de démonter) :






-----​
Version *pelle de jardin* (le manche s'enlève) :​





-----​
Version *robot domestique* (kit assemblé) :







-----​
[Le 'plateau de sustentation' est une option Ergotron pour supporter des ordinateurs portables dans une position horizontale à inclinée de 45°. Il se boulonne à la 'plaque de fixation'  9x9 cm montrée dans mon post précédent, laquelle sinon se visse directement au dos des écrans qui comportent des trous de fixation _ah hoc_.]


----------

